#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  к знатокам санскрита

## Нико

Как лучше перевести nimittabhāvanā?

----------


## Won Soeng

Я, вообще говоря, далеко не знаток... Дилетант нахватавшийся терминов. 

Ну, если буквально указание (знак, признак) бытийности. Хотя нимитта можно перевести как образ, а бхавана - как жинь, вряд ли "образ жизни" будет удачным переводом...
Вообще широкие понятия. Бхавана это само по себе некий образ действий, образ поведения. 

Где-то читал, что нимиттабхавана объясняют как отказ от личной воли, предельное растворение в естественном ходе вещей, но источников не помню... 

Хорошо бы знать контекст, в котором Вы этот термин нашли. Потому что перевести можно вплоть до "ясновидения".

----------


## Нико

Можно ли это перевести как "медитация на знаки"? И в чём, по-Вашему, разница в коннотации между "знаком" и "признаком"?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> в чём, по-Вашему, разница в коннотации между "знаком" и "признаком"?


В тибетском есть два слова, обычно переводимые как знак: это mtshan (в форме mtshan nyid = санскр. lakshana) и rtags ( = санскр. linga).
Различие между ними следующее: rtags - это знак, на основе которого делается умозаключение об объекте. Например, в классическом примере дым - это знак (rtags = linga) того, что там есть огонь, знак, по которому мы делаем вывод о наличии огня. Близко по значению к, например, дорожным знакам.
В отличие от этого, mtshan  =  lakshana - это сущностный признак огня, например, его теплота.
И то, и другое, обычно переводится как "признак", но *rtags - это, скорее, именно знак*, так же как linga является видимым знаком половой принадлежности.
А вот *mtshan  =  lakshana правильнее переводить как признак*.

Санскритское nimitta тоже означает "признак" и передается тибетским mtshan. Видимо, это синоним lakshana.

----------

Won Soeng (24.06.2010)

----------


## Аминадав

Можете, пожалуйста, привести контекст?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

нимитта - 1. ched gnyer dang rgyu mtshan
2. skyed pa ste ldum ra skyed byed kyi chu lta bu

ched gnyer 1) specialized. 2) special [ry] 
ched gnyer - special[ized][ly], exclusively, for the sake of, professional [IW] 

ched gnyer mkhas pa - specialist [IW] 

ched gnyer gyi rtsom dang rtsom khrid mi sna - professional composers and directors [IW] 

ched gnyer byed - to seek deliberately [ry] 

ched gnyer byed - seek deliberately [IW] 

ched gnyer ru khag - specialist unit [IW] 

ched gnyer las bgos - division of labor into specialties [IW] 

rgyu mtshan 
causal characteristics [gd], causal process, cause, reason, principle, truth, sign, on account of, because of, rationale, - the reason why [IW] 
rgyu mtshan - reason, sign [ggd] [ry] 

rgyu mtshan - reason/ cause/ causal factor [RB] 

rgyu mtshan - reason/ cause/ causal factor; causal characteristics, causal process, cause, reason, principle, truth, sign, on account of, because of, rationale. {rgyu mtshan nyid kyi chos} dialectical doctrines of the causal vehicles; the reason why. 2) In Yogachara: Def. by Jamgцn Kongtrьl: {sgra dang yid kyi g.yo ba rnam rtog gis brjod pa'i gnas sam yul gyi spyi} [ry] 

rgyu mtshan - norm, causitive conditions, cause, reason, principle, truth, etymology, factor, proof, concatenation of events, circumstances, token, sign, characteristic, evidence, reason, logical motivation [JV] 

rgyu mtshan khungs dag - [believe] with good reason [ry] 

rgyu mtshan khungs dag - [believe] w good reason [IW] 

rgyu mtshan ga re red - what is the reason? [IW] 

rgyu mtshan gang gis - for which purpose [ry] 

rgyu mtshan gang yang yod ma red - meaningless [ry] 

rgyu mtshan gang yin zhe na - Why?; why is this you might ask [ry] 

rgyu mtshan gyi sgo nas - for a [particular] reason [ry] 

rgyu mtshan gyi yid dpyod - sound assumption. reasoned correct assumption. [mss] [ry] 

rgyu mtshan gyis - for that reason [ry] 

rgyu mtshan gyis sems 'gugs - subdue/ move people by reason [IW] 

rgyu mtshan 'gal pa'i yid dpyod - fact-contradicting assumption [ry] 

rgyu mtshan 'gal ba'i yid dpyod - yid dpyod kyi nang gses, depending on a contradictory reason rang yul don mthun du 'dzin pa'i thought/ conception, EG, because it is to be heard, grasping that sound is impermanent, by the reason that it is sound the analysis that sound is impermanent rgyu mtshan 'gal ba'o*** [IW] 

rgyu mtshan ci yin zhes - wondering how this could be [ry] 

rgyu mtshan ci'i phyir zhe na - why? For what reason? [ry] 

rgyu mtshan ci'i phyir zhe na - why? what is the reason? [IW] 

rgyu mtshan nyid kyi chos - Causal philosophical teachings. The teachings of Hinayana and Mahayana that regard the practices of the path as the causes for attaining the fruition of liberation and enlightenment [ry] 

rgyu mtshan nyid kyi chos - dialectical doctrines of the causal vehicles [gd] [IW] 

rgyu mtshan nyid kyi bstan pa - the causal philosophical teachings [of dialectics] [IW] 

rgyu mtshan nyid kyi bstan pa - Causal philosophical teachings [ry] 

rgyu mtshan nyid kyi theg pa - the causal philosophical vehicle, [causal] vehicle of dialectics [Hinayana and mahayana = {rgyu'i theg pa} [gd] [IW] 

rgyu mtshan nyid kyi theg pa - {de la grub mtha' rnam par rig pa smra ba sems tsam pa dang/ ngo bo nyid med par smra ba dbu ma pa gnyis su gnas so} causal vehicles of Philosophy; causal philosophical vehicles; Causal philosophical vehicle; the causal philosophical vehicle, Hinayana and Mahayana. Syn {rgyu'i theg pa} [causal] vehicle of dialectics [ry] 

rgyu mtshan nyid kyi theg pa - the causal philosophical vehicle [of dialectics] [IW] 

rgyu mtshan nyid kyi theg pa - Causal philosophical vehicle [ry] 

rgyu mtshan nyid theg pa - the causal philosophical vehicle [of dialectics] [IW] 

rgyu mtshan nyid theg pa - Causal philosophical vehicle [ry] 

rgyu mtshan nyid phar phyin theg pa - Def. Jamgцn Kongtrьl: {'bras bu'i mthar thug mi gnas pa'i mya ngan las 'das pa'i zung 'jug gi ye shes la ltos te de'i rgyu'i byed tsam du sbyor bar byed pas na rgyu'i theg pa zhes bya ba} [ry] 

rgyu mtshan nyid phar phyin theg pa - the causal paramita [philosophical] vehicle [of dialectics] [IW] 

rgyu mtshan ltar snang - [Tse rig] [IW] 

rgyu mtshan ltar snang - superficial reason [ry] 

rgyu mtshan dang 'bral ba'i yid dpyod - unfounded assumption [ry] 

rgyu mtshan dang mi ldan pa - irrational [JV] 

rgyu mtshan du - on account of [ry] 

rgyu mtshan du byas - on account of [ry] 

rgyu mtshan du byed - use a false reason/ pretext [IW] 

rgyu mtshan des na - because of that reason [IW] 

rgyu mtshan des na - because of that reason, short for {rgu mtshan de lta bu yin pas na}; because of that reason, short for {rgu mtshan de lta bu yin pas na} [ry] 

rgyu mtshan dris pa - inquired [ry] 

rgyu mtshan 'dri ba - ask after the cause [JV] 

rgyu mtshan ldan pa'i yid dpyod - sound assumption [ry] 

rgyu mtshan ldan pa'i yid dpyod - [Tse rig] [IW] 

rgyu mtshan ni ma brtags pa - unexamined reason [IW] 

rgyu mtshan ma nges pa'i yid dpyod - yid dpyod kyi nang gses, depending on an uncertain reason pa'i rang yul don mthun du 'dzin pa'i rtog pa ste, EG, because it exists, grasping sound as impermanent yid dpyod, if it exists it is necessarily impermanent, uncertain because of an uncertain reason [IW] 

rgyu mtshan ma nges pa'i yid dpyod - assumption that hasn't verified a reason [ry] 

rgyu mtshan ma med pa - signlessness [IW] 

rgyu mtshan ma med pa - cause. signlessness, one of the {rnam par thar pa'i sgo gsum} three doors of liberation [ry] 

rgyu mtshan med pa - w/o reason, senseless [IW] 

rgyu mtshan med pa'i yid dpyod - opinion w/o a reason [yid dpyod kyi nang gses, rgyu mtshan gang gi sgo nas kyang mi sems par rang yul don mthun du 'dzin pa'i rtog pa, EG, thinking sound is impermenent for no particular reason] [IW] 

rgyu mtshan med pa'i yid dpyod - unsound assumption [ry] 

rgyu mtshan med pa'i yid dpyod - opinion w/o a reason [IW] 

rgyu mtshan med par - pointless [ry] 

rgyu mtshan mtshungs pa'i mgo snyoms - one of {rtags bzhi} confutation through similar reason [ry] 

rgyu mtshan mtshungs pa'i mgo snyoms - confutation through similar reason [IW] 

rgyu mtshan zhus - told the circumstances [of my.] [ry] 

rgyu mtshan zhus - told the circumstances [of my] [IW] 

rgyu mtshan zhus pa - gave reasons for [ry] 

rgyu mtshan zhus pa - told him the circumstances [ry] 

rgyu mtshan yang dag - correct reason. correct reason [ry] 

rgyu mtshan yang dag - correct reason [ry] 

rgyu mtshan yang dag - correct reason [Tse] [IW] 

rgyu mtshan ra sprod byed pa - substantiate [JV] 

rgyu mtshan rig - intelligent, relating to proof or cause or reason [JV] 

rgyu mtshan shes pa'i dad pa - the trust of understanding the reason [ry] 

rgyu mtshan shes pa'i dad pa thob pa - to have acquired a properly reasoned faith [ry] 

rgyu mtshan shod - tell the reason, appeal to reason [IW] 

rgyu mtshan bshad - argue, reason [IW] 

rgyu mtshan bshad - to argue, reason [ry] 

rgyu mtshan bshad pa - argue, reason [JV] 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Public or online display of the Rangjung Yeshe Tibetan-English Dharma Dictionary, Copyright, Rangjung Yeshe Publications, is specifically licensed to Nitartha International by Rangjung Yeshe Publications. Permission must be obtained directly from

----------

Won Soeng (24.06.2010), Нико (24.06.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

бхавана - bsgom

bsgom 
[f {sgom} will practice/ acquaint/ meditate on [IW] 
bsgom - visualize; to acquaint. fut. of {sgom} to practice [ry] 

bsgom skyes - arisen from meditation [IW] 

bsgom skyes - produced from contemplation, reflection, arising of meditation [JV] 

bsgom skyes - born from practice [ry]

----------

Won Soeng (24.06.2010)

----------


## До

Такое ощущение, что переводят на тибетский.

А зачем переводить _nimittabhāvanā_? Наверняка вы переводите не с санскрита, а с английского. А раз где-то дан термин на санскрите, то наверное его лучше так и оставить.

Бхавану иногда переводят как взращивание, медитация, думаю ближе всего значение поддержание.
Нимитта - не лакшана. На тему нимитты есть тред http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=434.0

----------

Сергей Хос (24.06.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нимитта - не лакшана. На тему нимитты есть тред http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=434.0


Не лакшана, конечно, но тоже переводится как "признак", и в тибетском передается тем же словом, mtshan.

_Из сообщения Ассаджи с форума, любезно указанного До:_ 
Слово "нимитта" в пали имеет несколько значений, 
1) перцептивный образ сосредоточения на определенной опоре, с помощью которого можно повторно входить в данный вид сосредоточения; настройка на определенный перцептивный образ (например, красоты subhanimitta) 2) *перцептивный образ, внешний вид, впечатление* 3) предзнаменование, знамение 4) знак, обозначение 5) цель, мишень 6) причина

Подозреваю, что в слове nimittabhavana и bhavana - никакая не медитация, а просто направленность ума, позволяющая осознанно *воспринимать перцептивный образ*.
То есть, приблизительно, "возникновение в уме образа объекта в результате направленного восприятия его свойств, или качеств".
Например, вода дана нам через осознанное восприятие влажности и текучести, огонь - светимости и тепла.

----------

Won Soeng (24.06.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Ох, до чего нравятся мне эти конкурсы "Угадай значение слова, не зная контекста!" %)
А ведь сулила же одна Нико давать контекст...
Это была та же самая Нико, что спрошает и счас, или какая другая? : )

И самое интригующее тут, что почти наверняка смысл этой самой нимитта-бхаваны нараз раскрывается контекстом.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ох, до чего нравятся мне эти конкурсы "Угадай значение слова, не зная контекста!" %)


А зачем Вам контекст? Интересно было бы услышать от знатоков санскрита сообщение о возможных значениях этого слова (или словосочетания?) независимо от контекста.
Очертите, так сказать, "семантическое поле" термина.

----------


## До

Вот вам контекст Юй Кан:




> СВАМИДЖИ: По-видимому, это приводит нас к вопросу о Бхаване, куда в некоторой степени вовлечена психология. Подходя к садхане Карма-йоги, Бхагавадгита предписывает среди прочего Нимитта Бхавану. Бхавана — это несомненно Бытие, а Нимитта Бхаваны — бытие лишённым эго инструментом в руках Бога или Бесконечного Бытия. Но она также призвана означать позицию или чувство в надежде, что оно поможет начинающему наблюдать себя, и таким образом Бхавана наполнит его существо. Может быть, это необходимо для людей малого понимания или будет постоянно вводить их в самообман? Как нам сделать эту работу?

----------


## Юй Кан

> А зачем Вам контекст? Интересно было бы услышать от знатоков санскрита сообщение о возможных значениях этого слова (или словосочетания?) независимо от контекста.
> Очертите, так сказать, "семантическое поле" термина.


Ср. с вопросом:



> Как лучше перевести nimittabhāvanā?


Т.е. потолковать вообще о nimittabhāvanā -- это одно.
А перевести этот термин в контексте -- другое.

Вообще же недоумеваю, почему проф. переводчик, имеющий Инет и, соответственно, могучий : ) мультиязычный электронный хелп в виде http://translate.google.ru/ (уж не говоря о словаре Монье-Вильямса), задаёт такие вопросы...
К примеру, варианты толкования (нараз отыскиваемые виа Гугол): 



> A few Bhavanas or attitudes are considered extremely important in Karma-yoga. One is Nimittabhavana. Nimitta is an instrument. For instance the pen in your hand is an instrument. Though it is the pen that actually does the writing, it is not the writer, you are the writer. 
> _nimittamatram bhava savyasachin_ (XI. 33) 
> “I am the doer of all actions,” says Krishna, “Be My instrument.” Though it is the perfection in this Bhavana that constitutes Karma-yoga, even an attempt to cultivate it can also be called Karma-yoga in practice. Gurudev recommended this.


Или:



> nimittabhavana = meditación con signos.


Первый -- в йоге Шивананды, второй -- в буддизме.

Чувствуете разницу?

----------

Won Soeng (24.06.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот вам контекст Юй Кан:


Надеюсь, это поможет Нико, потому как вопрос -- не мой... %)

----------


## Юй Кан

И вот вариант, выбранный мною для перевода _нимитта_ в контексте Ланкаватары:



> Удостоенные бессамостного благоволения (_анимитта-адхиштхана-анугата_) [будд]*, они последовательно проходят все уровни [совершенствования], [и,] удостоверившись, благодаря переживаниям, испытываемым в самадхи, в том, что тройственный мир является самим умом, достигают целостного восприятия и вступают в Майопама-самадхи.
> -------------------------------------
> * _Удостоенные бессамостного благоволения_ — речь идёт о бескорыстной поддержке, оказываемой буддами бодхисаттвам при их восхождении по уровням.





> Воображаемая самосущая природа, Махамати, возникает из [умопорождённого] образа-цели (_нимитта_)*. Как именно, Махамати, она возникает из [некоего умопорождённого] образа? Под зависимой самосущей природой, Махамати, здесь понимается зримое проявление признака образа-цели, [якобы] обладающего существованием. 
> -------------------------------------
> * _Нимитта_, букв. «образ, форма, проявление», но и «цель, объект устремлений», а также — «действенная причина, основа».


Упреждая упрёки и претензии: спорить тут по словам не буду. Но готов рассмотреть альтернативные варианты перевода этих периодов в целом.

----------


## Юй Кан

Наконец, в трактовке Тхеравада.ру:

нимитта -- http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Glossary/nimitta.htm 
бхавана -- http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Glossary/bhavana.htm

----------


## Won Soeng

Без конкретного контекста действительно трудно определить, какие именно варианты полезны для перевода конкретного текста.

В общем буддийском контексте речь будет идти вероятнее всего о различении (узнавании) объекта медитации. Например, в первой дхьяне речь будет об узнавании piti.

В разнообразных философских аспектах речь же может идти и о каких-то совершенно отвлеченных от медитации понятиях. 

Я не большой знаток санскрита, но в моих представлениях nimitta и bhavana представляют собой достаточно абстрактные понятия, вроде русских "узнанный" и "бытиё".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И вот вариант, выбранный мною для перевода _нимитта_ в контексте Ланкаватары:
> Упреждая упрёки и претензии: спорить тут по словам не буду. Но готов рассмотреть альтернативные варианты перевода этих периодов в целом.


Вот это интересно:
Удостоенные бессамостного благоволения (анимитта-адхиштхана-анугата)

Анимитта = Безсамостное?
Если сопоставить контекст с примечанием к следующей цитате,
* Нимитта, букв. «образ, форма, проявление», но и «цель, объект устремлений»,
 получается, что анимитта - не "безсамостный", а безобъекный или даже беспричинный.

"Безобъектное (или беспричинное?) благоволение".
Если это так, то следует те то, что перевод не правильный, а просто то, что самость возникает в паре с объективацией.

----------


## sergey

> в трактовке Тхеравада.ру


Если догадаться нажать на маленькую кнопочку с вопросом на главной странице словаря терминов сайта Тхеравада.ru, то можно прочитать:



> Данный словарь составлен на основе словаря  дост. Ньянатилоки под редакцией дост. Ньянапоники.
> 
> Версии карточек слов не являются окончательными, и со временем могут изменяться и уточняться.


Так что это - версия, основанная на ИМХО довольно-таки основательном источнике. Вот он, кстати.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я не большой знаток санскрита, но в моих представлениях nimitta и bhavana представляют собой достаточно абстрактные понятия, вроде русских "узнанный" и "бытиё".


бытиё - это bhava, а не bhavana
bhavana - действительно медитация, но я полагаю, что этот термин шире, и означает вообще любую волитивную направленность сознания.
А одно из значений нимитта, по сноске, любезно приведенной Юй Каном, - _«Внешний облик», образ любого объекта (умственного или материального), возникающего в уме посредством его восприятия._
То есть можно предположить, что нимитабхавана - любое сознательное восприятие объекта через осознание его  признаков.

Торопитесь, делайте ваши ставки, господа.
А потом придет Нико и озвучит контекст.
Тогда повеселимся.

----------

Won Soeng (24.06.2010)

----------


## Бо

nimitta bhavana может быть означает медитация на образах?

http://www.dhammacenter.org/meditati..._of_meditation




> The Learning Sign is also called the visualized image.

----------


## Zatsunen

По буддийскому словарю терминов (Япония, унив. Рицу, 1981 год.) перевод дан через понятие 相瞑想　(т.е. сосредоточение (медитация) на внешней форме объекта или же осознаваемая форма объекта)

Так, во второй главе Сутры Лотоса "Уловка"
如是相	如是性	如是體	如是力
如是作	如是因	如是縁	如是果
如是報	如是本末	究竟等 ("так есть-вид", "так есть-природа", "так есть-тело", "так есть-сила", "так есть-действие", "так есть-внутренне присущая причина", "так есть-внешняя причина", "так есть-плод", "так есть-воздаяние", "так есть-крайний предел начала и конца" всех дхарм). Иероглиф 相　обозначает "nimitta"
-вид, форма.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если догадаться нажать на маленькую кнопочку с вопросом на главной странице словаря терминов сайта Тхеравада.ru, то можно прочитать:
> 
> Так что это - версия, основанная на ИМХО довольно-таки основательном источнике. Вот он, кстати.


А что это меняет?
Любой источник доп./справочной информации -- *если, конечно, относиться к нему бесстрастно* -- просто источник. Так, во всяком случае, должно быть для переводчика.
Потому речь, по мне, стоит вести не об авторитетности автора того или иного специального словаря, а только о *соответствии имеющемуся контексту* представленного в этом словаре перевода/толкования термина.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Торопитесь, делайте ваши ставки, господа.
> А потом придет Нико и озвучит контекст.
> Тогда повеселимся.


Так я ж и говорю -- кон*с*курс (на эрудицию али интуицию): "Угадай контекст по 13 литерам"! : ))
Маша_ла вон вообще недавно бортанула мою просьбу явить народу контекст простым: "контекст секретный!" : )

----------


## sergey

> А что это меняет?


Одно дело - кто-то написал что-то, неизвестно на каких основаниях. Другое дело - когда указывается откуда что берется. Действительно, в словаре на theravada.ru ссылки приводятся, но не везде. В оригинале, словаре Ньянатилоки ссылки на сутты и другие тексты приводятся последовательно.

Кроме того, Zom и бх. Топпер, как авторы сайта theravada.ru, конечно, люди знакомые с традицией и текстами, но я не уверен, что так же хорошо знакомые с текстами, как бх. Ньянатилока. Поэтому когда встречаются суждения вроде:



> Вышеуказанные два типа нимитт встречаются только в Комментариях. В самих суттах нимитта встречается в следующих значениях:


то если бы это написал уважаемый Zom, без отсылки, откуда он это взял, для меня это было бы менее достоверно, чем слова бх. Ньянатилоки (а это - слова бх. Ньянатилоки).

По-моему довольно-таки очевидные вещи и странно, что мне приходится это вам, Юй Кан, объяснять.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Одно дело - кто-то написал что-то, неизвестно на каких основаниях. Другое дело - когда указывается откуда что берется. Действительно, в словаре на theravada.ru ссылки приводятся, но не везде. В оригинале, словаре Ньянатилоки ссылки на сутты и другие тексты приводятся последовательно.
> 
> Кроме того, Zom и бх. Топпер, как авторы сайта theravada.ru, конечно, люди знакомые с традицией и текстами, но я не уверен, что так же хорошо знакомые с текстами, как бх. Ньянатилока. Поэтому когда встречаются суждения вроде:
> 
> то если бы это написал уважаемый Zom, без отсылки, откуда он это взял, для меня это было бы менее достоверно, чем слова бх. Ньянатилоки (а это - слова бх. Ньянатилоки).
> 
> По-моему довольно-таки очевидные вещи и странно, что мне приходится это вам, Юй Кан, объяснять.


Мои извинения, но сказанное Вами с переходом на явные ли*ш*ности не имеет никакого отношения к сказанному мною.
И разве не странно, что кто-то берёт на себя бремя объяснять мне то, о чём я не спрашивал? %)
Чтоб было понятнее: у меня нет ни-ка-ких претензий ни к одному из представленных мною здесь источником или процитированных фрагментов, безотносительно их авторов, переводчиков и т.д.
И давайте на этом закончим.

----------


## До

_Бхавана_, это когда поддерживаются активными какие-то хорошие дхармы.

А _нимитта_, как я понимаю, это то, что воспринимает _самджня_.

Есть классическая матрика _десять нимитт_: пять аятан: форма, звук, вкус, запах, прикосновение; мужчина и женщина; и три характеристики _санскрита_: возникновение, изменение и смерть.


Я тут подумал, и склоняюсь к тому, что всё-таки _нимитта_ очень похожа на _лакшану_. Тогда как различить нимитту от лакшаны? Вот мой вариант (для обсуждения, если кто желает добавить или исправить): лакшана бывает (двух видов частная (свалакшана, конкретная дхарма) и общая характеристика, а _нимитта_ - чисто умственный конструкт, и поэтому, возможно, синоним только общей характеристики, но не частной. Тханиссаро бх. обращал внимание, что _тилаккхана_ в суттах называется не _лаккханами_, а _сання_ми. Что плюс в пользу того, что _сання_, общая-_лаккхана_ (но не _свалаккхана_) и _нимитта_ синонимы. Нимитту можно конструировать, а свалакшану нет?

----------

Сергей Хос (24.06.2010)

----------


## Нико

Вот и контекст: Сутра царя самадхи.

На санскрите шлока звучит так (извините, пишу без диакритиков):

yathaiva gandharvapuram maricika yathaiva maya supinam yathaiva
svabhavasunya tu nimittabhavana tathopamam janatha sarvadharman

Вариант перевода:

«Подобно миражу, городу гандхарв,
Магическим иллюзиям и сновидениям,
Созерцание знаков пусто от самобытия.
Знай, что таковы и все феномены».

----------

Zatsunen (24.06.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Вот вариант подстрочника:

yathaiva gandharvapuram maricika 
как гандхарвов город мираж

yathaiva maya supinam yathaiva
как майя сновидение как

svabhavasunya tu nimittabhavana 
от самосуществования пусто и признак/образ умом порождённый

tathopamam janatha sarvadharman
так подобно знай все дхармы

----------

Echo (24.06.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Итак, имеем:

svabhavasunya tu nimittabhavana 

Ламрим т.5 (А.Кугявичус):
*проявленное и представляемое в сущности пусто*

Юй Кан
*от самосуществования пусто и признак/образ умом порождённый*

Нико:
*Созерцание знаков пусто от самобытия.*

Ни из одного из этих трех переводов я не могу уяснить себе, об чем речь.
Это про медитацию или просто о процессе восприятия объектов? или о чем-то еще?

----------


## Нико

> Итак, имеем:
> 
> svabhavasunya tu nimittabhavana 
> 
> Ламрим т.5 (А.Кугявичус):
> *проявленное и представляемое в сущности пусто*
> 
> Юй Кан
> *от самосуществования пусто и признак/образ умом порождённый*
> ...


У меня вопрос, почему "образ умом порождённый". Т.е. все признаки и образы порождены умом?

----------


## До

Может быть там имеется ввиду, что _нет свабхавы, а есть только нимитта_.

----------


## Юй Кан

> У меня вопрос, почему "образ умом порождённый". Т.е. все признаки и образы порождены умом?


Именно так: и все они лишены самобытия/самосуществования.
Разве это чему-то противоречит в Махаяне?
Гатха ведь не ваджраянская, а махаянская.

И гатха эта -- не о неком созерцании, а о базовом концепте: всё есть плод ума.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Может быть там имеется ввиду, что _нет свабхавы, а есть только нимитта_.


Вот и я тоже к этому варианту склоняюсь (и уже писал об этом выше): речь о том, что все воспринимаемые образы (лакшаны дхарм, различаемые самджней) пусты от самобытия подобно образам сновидений, иллюзиям и т.д.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Итак, имеем:
> 
> svabhavasunya tu nimittabhavana 
> 
> Ламрим т.5 (А.Кугявичус):
> *проявленное и представляемое в сущности пусто*
> 
> Юй Кан
> *от самосуществования пусто и признак/образ умом порождённый*
> ...


Вариант Нико просто неточен, ибо созерцание как таковое не может быть ни пустым от самобытия, ни "наполненным" самобытием. Это просто процесс.

А первые два варианта -- об одном и том же: всё воображаемое/порождаемое умом -- обусловлено.
Т.е. всё оно, как и сказано в предыдущих строках, подобно граду гандхарвов и т.д.

----------


## Нико

> Именно так: и все они лишены самобытия/самосуществования.
> Разве это чему-то противоречит в Махаяне?
> Гатха ведь не ваджраянская, а махаянская.
> 
> И гатха эта -- не о неком созерцании, а о базовом концепте: всё есть плод ума.


Обратите внимание на название данной сутры. Почему же самадхи -- не созерцание?  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Вариант Нико просто неточен, ибо созерцание как таковое не может быть ни пустым от самобытия, ни "наполненным" самобытием. Это просто процесс.
> 
> А первые два варианта -- об одном и том же: всё воображаемое/порождаемое умом -- обусловлено.
> Т.е. всё оно, как и сказано в предыдущих строках, подобно граду гандхарвов и т.д.


Даже процесс познания в мадхьямике считается пустым от самобытия. Объект, субъект и действие -- тройственно пусты. Это известный постулат.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Обратите внимание на название данной сутры. Почему же самадхи -- не созерцание?


Может, потому, что самадхи -- рез-т созерцания? : )

----------


## Сергей Хос

Обратите внимание: Алюс в своем варианте вообще разделяет нимиттабхавана на два слова: проявленное (нимитта) и представляемое (бхавана).
Думаю, он здесь имел в виду два вида когниции: перцепцию и умозрительное (или воображаемое). Но все равно о созерцании-медитации у него нет ни слова.
Правда, он переводил с тибетского.

----------


## До

> Вот и я тоже к этому варианту склоняюсь (и уже писал об этом выше): речь о том, что все воспринимаемые образы (лакшаны дхарм, различаемые самджней) пусты от самобытия подобно образам сновидений, иллюзиям и т.д.


svabhavasunya tu nimittabhavana 
tu = противопоставление, "но".
Таким образом савбхава-шунья, _но_ нимитта-бхавана.

Бхавана там, не бхавана, а бхāвана. Может подойдёт значение: предстаёт или производит. См. bhAvana тут: http://webapps.uni-koeln.de/cgi-bin/...act&st=bhavana

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Бхавана там, не бхавана, а бхāвана. Может подойдёт значение: предстаёт или производит. См. bhAvana тут: http://webapps.uni-koeln.de/cgi-bin/...act&st=bhavana


Вот, кстати, с диакритиками:

yathaiva gandharvapuraṃ marīcikā yathaiva māyā supinaṃ yathaiva /
svabhāvaśūnyā tu nimittabhāvanā tathopamān jānatha sarvadharmān

----------


## До

Вот, для комплекта, из Махапраджняпарамиташастры (Н.):



> _b. Ānimittasamādhi_.
> Knowing that there is neither ‘me’ nor ‘mine’, why do beings become attached mentally (cittenābhiniviśante) to dharmas? The yogin reflects and says to himself: “Dharmas being the outcome of causes and conditions, *there is no real dharma (bhūtadharma); there are only characteristics (nimitta)*178 and beings, seizing these characteristics, become attached to ‘me’ and ‘mine’. Now I must see if these characteristics have a perceptible reality or not.” Having examined them and considered them, he determines that they are all non-existent (anupalabdha). Whether it is a matter of the male characteristic (puruṣanimitta) or of the female characteristic (strīnimitta), the characteristics of identity or difference (ekatvānyatanimitta), etc., the reality of these characteristics does not exist (nopalabhyate). Why? Being without me and mine, all dharmas are empty and, being empty, they are neither male nor female. As for the identity and difference, these are names (nāman) valid only in the hypothesis of ‘me’ and ‘mine’. This is why male and female, identity and difference, etc., are really non-existent.

----------

Сергей Хос (24.06.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Обратите внимание: Алюс в своем варианте вообще разделяет нимиттабхавана на два слова: проявленное (нимитта) и представляемое (бхавана).
> Думаю, он здесь имел в виду два вида когниции: перцепцию и умозрительное (или воображаемое). Но все равно о созерцании-медитации у него нет ни слова.
> Правда, он переводил с тибетского.


Чем "проявляемое и представляемое" отличны от "порождённого умом"?

Хотя мне тут не вполне понятно, что именуется "проявляемым" и чем оно отлично от "представляемого", если и то (чем бы оно ни было) и другое -- плод ума, т.е. умом порождено...

А вот о перцепции в тексте гатхи уж точно ничего нет.

----------


## Нико

Т.е. в нимиттабхаване Вы, Юй Кан, не усматриваете ничего общего с созерцанием/медитацией на знаки/признаки? Т.е. речь не идёт о сосредоточении на явлениях, а просто об их возникновении из ума?

----------


## Юй Кан

> svabhavasunya tu nimittabhavana 
> tu = противопоставление, "но".


Обычно -- да: "но".
Однако иногда используется и в качестве союза "и" либо "также".

Ну и опять же: попробуйте сделать литературный перевод *всей* гатхи, используя вместо "и" -- "но"?
У меня не получилось...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Т.е. в нимиттабхаване Вы, Юй Кан, не усматриваете ничего общего с созерцанием/медитацией на знаки/признаки? Т.е. речь не идёт о сосредоточении на явлениях, а просто об их возникновении из ума?


Да, Нико.
Я, Юй Кан, пребывая с здравом уме и твёрдой памяти, усматриваю там не созерцание явлений, а просто/именно возникновение их из ума. : )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Чем "проявляемое и представляемое" отличны от "порождённого умом"?


Тем, что "представляемое" существует только в уме (как, например, образ сновидения или визуализации), а "проявленное" опирается на один из орг. чувств.




> А вот о перцепции в тексте гатхи уж точно ничего нет.


Может, нет, а может и есть.
Я, собственно, пытаюсь понять, что разумел Алюс, когда писал "проявленное и представляемое", почему он разделил эти термины.
И высказываю предположение, что словом "проявленное" он называет чувственные воспристия, перцепцию.
Ведь признаки предметов (их лакшаны или нимитту, если это действительно синонимы) мы имеем как результат определенных перцептивных актов: воспринимаем влажность, текучесть, прозрачность и прочее, и говорим: "Это вода".
Конечно, это не чистая перцепция, а уже сопряженная с работой самджни, различения. Но, возможно, именно это и называется в гатхе нимиттой.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Тем, что "представляемое" существует только в уме (как, например, образ сновидения или визуализации), а "проявленное" опирается на один из орг. чувств.


Если "представляемое" относится только к "глюкам/видениям", то зачем его уподоблять "глюкам" же, перечисленным в двух предыдущих строках?
Ну есть же *контекст*... %/

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот, для комплекта, из Махапраджняпарамиташастры (Н.):





> there are only characteristics (nimitta)178 and beings, seizing these characteristics


Интересно, что в санскрите на месте seizing.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если "представляемое" относится только к "глюкам/видениям", то зачем его уподоблять "глюкам" же, перечисленным в двух предыдущих строках?
> Ну есть же *контекст*... %/


Разница в том, что "глюки" возникают как ложный образ, а "представляемое" - как произвольно созданный интенцией ума (этой самой бхаваной).
Например, если вы решаете геометрическую задачу, то можете представить себе треугольник, и это не глюк. Но представление.
Или если воображаете расположение домов на улице, чтобы рассчитать оптимальный путь до метро - такое представление тоже не глюк.

----------


## Нико

> Да, Нико.
> Я, Юй Кан, пребывая с здравом уме и твёрдой памяти, усматриваю там не созерцание явлений, а просто/именно возникновение их из ума. : )


Я вот не усмотрела в предложенных вариантах перевода данных двух санскритских терминов "возникновение из ума". Первые значения их несколько иные. Это не выпад в Вашу сторону, Юй Кан, хотя Вы пытаетесь иронизировать по моему поводу, а просто поиски истины  :Smilie:

----------


## Zatsunen

Известный буддолог и специалист-санскритолог Накамура Хадзимэ предлагает перевод:
"[...]созерцание форм свободно от самобытия[...]\

----------


## Нико

> Известный буддолог и специалист-санскритолог Накамура Хадзимэ предлагает перевод:
> "[...]созерцание форм свободно от самобытия[...]\


Самое интересное, что именно так же перевели эту фразу ещё два известных мне западных буддолога. К чему бы такое массовое заблуждение у авторитетов?

----------


## Zatsunen

Важно, чтобы переводчик не превращался в интепретатора. Обычно выручает сравнительная грамматика и опыт сопоставление с иными текстами.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Самое интересное, что именно так же перевели эту фразу ещё два известных мне западных буддолога. К чему бы такое массовое заблуждение у авторитетов?


Самое интересное не это, а как переводчик понимает написанное им самим.
Смысл фразы "Созерцание знаков пусто от самобытия" непонятен из прочтения. по крайне мере мне не понятен.
Что за созерцание? каких знаков? и что значит "созерцание пусто"?

Все это нужно либо выразить так, чтобы читалось "целевой аудиторией", либо дать сноску.

----------


## Zatsunen

А в этом Вам поможет уже Ваша личная практика, как понимать и интерпретировать.
Опыт личной практики и понимания не является объектом перевода.

----------


## Нико

> Самое интересное не это, а как переводчик понимает написанное им самим.
> Смысл фразы "Созерцание знаков пусто от самобытия" непонятен из прочтения. по крайне мере мне не понятен.
> Что за созерцание? каких знаков? и что значит "созерцание пусто"?
> 
> Все это нужно либо выразить так, чтобы читалось "целевой аудиторией", либо дать сноску.


Серёжа, об этом можно продолжить дискуссию и в привате. А что такое "целевая аудитория" применительно к нашей книге, я даже и не могу сказать. Мне всё стало ясно после прочтения сноски-комментария. Непонятно, почему тебе -- нет. А вообще в сутрах часто учения преподносятся так, что они не понятны многим, и поэтому на это дело есть шастры, т.к. Тенгьюр.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А что такое "целевая аудитория" применительно к нашей книге, я даже и не могу сказать.


Если у книги нет целевой аудитории, значит ее выпуск преждевременен.

А насчет "в привате" - так все равно ведь придется достичь ясности в этом вопросе и сформулировать так, чтобы было понятно. Или сноску дать. Потому что печатать такие ребусы и без всяких объяснений - "догадайся, мол сама" - значит не уважать и себя, и читателя.

Так что можно и здесь опубликовать свое понимание.
Предварительно, так сказать.

----------


## Нико

Сноска вот она, из "Четырёх переплетённых аннотаций" к Ламриму (там четыре автора, и в этом случае комментатор Джамьян Шепа):


"With respect to how all phenomena are signless, the King of Meditative Stabilization Sutra gives examples. Just as there is no water in a mirage but it appears to be water and just as a city of Scent-Eaters [that is, a phantom city] does not exist as an actuality of a city and so forth but appears to be a city and so forth and just as a magician's emanations do not exist as horses, elephants and so forth but appear to be horses, elephants and so forth and just as in a dream there are no men, women and so forth but there appear to be (that is to say, just as mirages and so forth appear to be water and so on but are empty of of water and so on), so forms and so forth, which are like signs of capacity to appear and manifest, are meditated on -- that is to say, adhered to by way of taking them to mind -- as manifestly evident (mngon rtags), are empty of inherent existence, and adherers to them are also empty of inherent existence. Know that this mode of emptiness is to be applied to all phenomena.

----------

Сергей Хос (24.06.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Разница в том, что "глюки" возникают как ложный образ, а "представляемое" - как произвольно созданный интенцией ума (этой самой бхаваной).
> Например, если вы решаете геометрическую задачу, то можете представить себе треугольник, и это не глюк. Но представление.
> Или если воображаете расположение домов на улице, чтобы рассчитать оптимальный путь до метро - такое представление тоже не глюк.


Т.е., возвращаясь к контексту:
а) так разве одно (проявленное?) -- не плод ума, а второе -- плод?
б) зачем, ещё раз, *уподоблять* ложному образу и без того несомненно являющееся ложным образом?

----------


## Нико

Я всё-таки в пользу медитации/созерцания высказываюсь. По контексту всей сутры.

----------


## Нико

> Т.е., возвращаясь к контексту:
> а) так разве одно (проявленное?) -- не плод ума, а второе -- плод?
> б) зачем, ещё раз, *уподоблять* ложному образу и без того несомненно являющееся ложным образом?


Ложные образы и плоды ума тоже разные бывают. Являющееся ложным образом необязательно является ложным с относительной точки зрения. Как известно, горшок является нам ложным образом, но постигается правильно относительным достоверным сознанием, которое в целом познаёт его как относительную общеизвестную истину -- "горшок", в отличие от галлюцинаций, детей бесплодной женщины и пр.

----------


## Dron

> Как известно, горшок является нам ложным образом, но постигается правильно относительным достоверным сознанием, которое в целом познаёт его как относительную общеизвестную истину -- "горшок", в отличие от галлюцинаций, детей бесплодной женщины и пр.


Как известно, горшок является нам ложным образом, как и галлюцинации, дети бесплодной женщины и пр. но *считается*  постигаемым  правильно,  в отличие от галлюцинаций, детей бесплодной женщины и пр

----------

Сергей Хос (25.06.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> б) зачем, ещё раз, *уподоблять* ложному образу и без того несомненно являющееся ложным образом?


Это как раз вполне объяснимо методологически.
Ложность иллюзии легко установить проверкой, а иллюзорность результатов работы восприятия и воображения совершенно не очевидна.
Вернее, очевидна, но лишь арья-пудгалам.
Поэтом для нас, простых смертных, и даются такие примеры: "подобно, мол, отражению, миражу и проч. - таковы же и все признаки-восприятия - видимые и воображаемые".
В Малом ламриме Цонкапы целая глава про это.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я вот не усмотрела в предложенных вариантах перевода данных двух санскритских терминов "возникновение из ума". Первые значения их несколько иные.


Из Монье-Вильямса:



> *bhaavana*:
> -- 2 mf(%{I})n. (fr. Caus. ; for 1. see 2. %{bhA4} p. 750) causing to be , effecting , producing , displaying , manifesting MBh. Ka1v. BhP. 
> -- forming in the mind , conception , apprehension , imagination , supposition , fancy , thought , meditation (%{bhAvanayA} ind , in thought , in imagination ; %{-nAm-bandh} , with loc. , to occupy one's imagination with , direct one's thoughts to) MBh. Ka1v. S3am2k. Veda7ntas. &c. 
> -- reflection , contemplation (5 kinds with Buddhists MWB. 128)


Т.е. я бы перевёл именно так, как дал в подстрочнике. Потому что утверждать, будто "*и* созерцание образов/знаков/признаков", лишено самобытия, как град гардхарвов и т.д., -- представляется мне абсурдным.
Во всяком случае, ничего подобного такому суждению/утверждению касательно собственно созерцания в сутрах я не встречал. И мне сложно представить уровень развития ума/сознания, на котором собственно созерцание (а не созерцаемое) предстаёт иллюзией/кажимостью. Ведь предел развития восприятия дхарм, насколько себе понимаю, обозначается как прекращение разделения созерцаемого и созерцающего при полном осознании подобия сновидению или майе всего воспринимаемого (но никак не процесса восприятия)...




> Это не выпад в Вашу сторону, Юй Кан, хотя Вы пытаетесь иронизировать по моему поводу, а просто поиски истины


Нико, да я просто ироник, объяснял уже как-то. И мне скучно отвечать тупым "Да" на вопрос класса "Вы действительно усматриваете то, что усмотрели?" %) Или опять повторять: "А где контекст?", если не так давно договорились, что контекст -- нужен...
Если эта ирония мешает аж поиску истины -- уберу её. Во-всяком случае, постараюсь убирать... : )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я всё-таки в пользу медитации/созерцания высказываюсь. По контексту всей сутры.


Высказываться мало, потому что из перевода твоего это смысл не очевиден. Тогда давай разъяснение в комментарии: дескать, здесь говорится о том, что созерцаемые в медитации "признаки" (и уточни - что именно за "признаки"), так же лишены самобытия, как и отражения и прочее.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это как раз вполне объяснимо методологически.
> Ложность иллюзии легко установить проверкой, а иллюзорность результатов работы восприятия и воображения совершенно не очевидна.
> Вернее, очевидна, но лишь арья-пудгалам.
> Поэтом для нас, простых смертных, и даются такие примеры: "подобно, мол, отражению, миражу и проч. - таковы же и все признаки-восприятия - видимые и воображаемые".
> В Малом ламриме Цонкапы целая глава про это.


При чём тут Ламрим, если речь о *до*ваджраянском тексте?
И тут уже пошло вообще о признаках-восприятия (или признаках-восприятия*х*?), а не о любых воспринимаемых признаках, вне зависимости от чего-либо...

Сергей, Нико я сдаюсь. Пасиб за внимание, но дальше -- без меня. : )

----------


## Нико

> Т.е. я бы перевёл именно так, как дал в подстрочнике. Потому что утверждать, будто "*и* созерцание образов/знаков/признаков", лишено самобытия, как град гардхарвов и т.д., -- представляется мне абсурдным.


Мне вот это как раз абсурдным не представляется, хотя Ваша точка зрения имеет место быть. В смысле, я пока её не отрицаю, а только сомневаюсь.







> Во всяком случае, ничего подобного такому 
> суждению/утверждению касательно собственно созерцания в сутрах я не встречал. И мне сложно представить уровень развития ума/сознания, на котором собственно созерцание (а не созерцаемое) предстаёт иллюзией/кажимостью. Ведь предел развития восприятия дхарм, насколько себе понимаю, обозначается как прекращение разделения созерцаемого и созерцающего при полном осознании подобия сновидению или майе всего воспринимаемого (но никак не процесса восприятия)...


А что, процесс созерцания тогда -- не иллюзия, в то время как всё остальное -- иллюзия? Это получается утверждение истинности процесса познания как такового, в то время как в прасангике отрицается и это. 



> Нико, да я просто ироник, объяснял уже как-то. И мне скучно отвечать тупым "Да" на вопрос класса "Вы действительно усматриваете то, что усмотрели?" %) Или опять повторять: "А где контекст?", если не так давно договорились, что контекст -- нужен...
> Если эта ирония мешает аж поиску истины -- уберу её. Во-всяком случае, постараюсь убирать... : )


[/QUOTE]

Контекст-то я Вам предоставила. Мне тоже скучны многие вещи, и я могу поиронизировать в принципе. Просто это не в моём стиле, и я скорее стараюсь найти с людьми общий язык, чем своей иронией заранее с ними разобщаться. Помедитируйте об этом.

----------


## Нико

> Высказываться мало, потому что из перевода твоего это смысл не очевиден. Тогда давай разъяснение в комментарии: дескать, здесь говорится о том, что созерцаемые в медитации "признаки" (и уточни - что именно за "признаки"), так же лишены самобытия, как и отражения и прочее.


В десятый раз говорю: приведённый мною комментарий на англ. яз. (см. выше) , на мой взгляд, разъясняет смысл этой шлоки.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> При чём тут Ламрим, если речь о *до*ваджраянском тексте?



Ламримы Цонкапы тоже имеют дело не с ваджраяной.




> Сергей, Нико я сдаюсь. Пасиб за внимание, но дальше -- без меня.


Это Ваше дело, конечно, но можно бы было поговорить без гордыни.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В десятый раз говорю: приведённый мною комментарий на англ. яз. (см. выше) , на мой взгляд, разъясняет смысл этой шлоки.


Возможно, что и разъясняет. Но из уважения к будущему читателю хорошо бы из него сделать примечание на русском. А для этого его неплохо бы перевести для начала.
Я бы с этим затруднился. Прежде всего потому, что не понимаю, с камими членами предложения там связаны слова *are meditated on*.
Мне кажется, что ни с какими.

Кстати, этот комментарий сделан на основе вот этого тибетского текста (является, по сути, его расширенным переводом):
don de snang zhing mngon par nus pa'i rtags lta bu yin pas mtshan ma dang bsgom pa ni yid la byas pa'i sgo nas zhen pa yin pa
Это так, на всякий случай...

----------


## До

> Ну и опять же: попробуйте сделать литературный перевод *всей* гатхи, используя вместо "и" -- "но"?


Сделал в посте #32, для всей строки.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Сделал в посте #32, для всей строки.


"Транслитный" (а не литературный) перевод одной строки из четырёх -- видел, но предложил сделать *литературный* перевод *всей гатхи*, используя в этой строке именно противопоставляющее "но".
(Если, конечно, Вы продолжаете настаивать на этом "но".)
?

----------


## До

Литературные переводы меня не интересуют. Извините.

В моём примере перевод _tu_ с "но", оно там в виде "а".




> нет свабхавы, *а* есть только нимитта

----------


## Юй Кан

> Литературные переводы меня не интересуют. Извините.
> 
> В моём примере перевод с "но", оно там в виде "а".


Это не перевод, а "полуфабрикат" (ибо неясно, что понимается переводчиком *на русский* под _нимитта_ и _бхавана_), и -- не всей гатхи, а лишь одной строчки, которую -- хоть с "а", хоть с "но" -- нужно ещё как-то увязать по смыслу с остальными тремя.
?

----------


## Сергей Хос

А никто случайно не видел в Сети переведенной Самадхираджа на русском или английском? Я нашел только Ланкаватару:
http://www.daolao.ru/Lankavatara/lanka_full/lanka02.htm
"Примеры пустоты" - в главе Бессущностность существующего.

И, кстати, вспомнил одну вещь: действительно существуют циклы медитаций, основанные на уподоблении объектов рассмотрения этим "Двенадцати примерам пустоты" (есть матрики, где их восемь); напрмер, рупа - пузырям и т.д.  Так что, возможно, Нико права, и смысл в этом: ведь одно из значений нимитабхавана - "медитация с объектом" (в отличие от безобъектной). Но если и так, это нужно выяснить, выявить этот смысл в переводе и желательно - дать сноску. В таком виде перевод все равно никуда не годится.

Но мне все же кажется (могу и ощибаться), что здесь просто указание на деятельность скандх, а именно, на различающую деятельность самджни, распознающей признаки (нимитта) объектов - формы и прочее - уподобляется ложному восприятию миража. А бхавана - mental attitude, сила внимания, направленного на эти признаки.
Как, например, это ясно высказано в отрывке:

24. *Подобно тому как* человек в помрачении
Видит магические иллюзии и миражи,
А также города гандхарвов,
*Так же воспринимаются* формы и прочее.

*Отличный перевод, кстати. Можешь ведь, если захочешь...*

----------


## До

> Это не перевод


Ну ладно, вот литературный перевод:


Однажды в студёную зимнюю пору
Идти мне на улицу не было тришны
и стал предаваться томимый тоской
творению замков воздушных с охотой.

А в африке времением тем скороход
дорогой пустынной спешил к Измаилу
верблюд его быстрый пески бороздил
минуя безводных пустот миражи.

Тем временем в Индии прасангик ненасытный
шел самджней вращая как как камень пращей
нимитта его трепетала в уныньи
свабхавы не имея совсем под собой.

Так все эти штуки, что дхармой зовутся
ты юный адепт мой познай свысока.
Коль скоро на улицу вьюгою вьются
тем ближе к полудню и даль далека.

----------

Аминадав (25.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (25.06.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

До, слив засчитан! : ))

----------


## До

> До, слив засчитан! : ))


Легко обидеть поэта.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Легко обидеть поэта.


Поэтому между нами, поэтами, и говорят: "Обижать-ся = обижать-себя". : )

----------


## Аминадав

Нико, могу посоветовать поискать учёных ("западных" и традиционных тибетских), которые работали именно с этим текстом, и спросить у них. Не факт, что найдете правильный вариант (поскольку практику ранней Махаяны можно только реконструировать), зато аргументированный - точно.

Для поиска книг и научных статей по теме можно использовать http://books.google.com/ и http://scholar.google.com/

----------

Нико (25.06.2010), Сергей Хос (25.06.2010)

----------


## Sanj

кто нить знает слово саничар (или саничир) санскритское? и означает оно юпитер или венеру?

----------

